# Wheel Chocks



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone had any advice on specific wheel chocks to put between your tires to help out with trailer stabilization. I own a 2003 Outback 25 rss. Looking for any tricks to stabilize my trailer a bit more


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

nipper said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any advice on specific wheel chocks to put between your tires to help out with trailer stabilization. I own a 2003 Outback 25 rss. Looking for any tricks to stabilize my trailer a bit more


I use Bal X-Chocks between my wheels. One one each side, a pair is about $70. Seems to work well.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

CaptFX4 said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any advice on specific wheel chocks to put between your tires to help out with trailer stabilization. I own a 2003 Outback 25 rss. Looking for any tricks to stabilize my trailer a bit more


I use Bal X-Chocks between my wheels. One one each side, a pair is about $70. Seems to work well.
[/quote]

Same here. great for forward and back. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UGHONY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
this is great for side to side.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Can't say enough about the JT'S strong arms. I've used them for three seasons now, love'em!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although I haven't yet pulled the trigger on the purchase, I like the idea behind Anderson's Camper Leveler and wheel chock. I would use it in tandem with my Bal X-Chocks.


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice I will look into some ball chocks.
I did purchase the Anderson hitches leveling system with wheel chocks And love them. Levels my trailer quickly. I get a lot of questions at camp sites as to start they are And where I got them
Thanks again and happy camping


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I will look into those suggestions. I did pull the trigger on the Anderson leveling system and I love it. Levels your trailer quickly and easily. I have lots of questions as to what it is and where I got it from
Happy trails and safe camping


----------



## dbsmalls (Feb 16, 2015)

For those of you that bought the Andersen levelers, did you buy four for all four tires or just two for one side of the trailer? It would seem that you would only really need to level one side. I just bought a 2009 23RS and I am looking for some ideas. Thanks
Bill


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I also use the BAL-X chocks they are a pain sometimes to use but work very well


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I made my own "between the wheel" chocks similar to these..

My link


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

EPOARTIST was purchased for a 35' camper trailer. It's of good quality and easy to use. It includes a ratchet wrench for tightening and loosening as well as a power drill adaptor. I don't see why anyone would require a drill when installing or removing the bolts takes only a few turns with the wrench. It's excellent and I should have purchased it years ago.


----------



## beernutzbob (5 mo ago)

dbsmalls said:


> For those of you that bought the Andersen levelers, did you buy four for all four tires or just two for one side of the trailer? It would seem that you would only really need to level one side. I just bought a 2009 23RS and I am looking for some ideas. Thanks
> Bill


I just bought one set of Andersons and so far that has been sufficient. 

I use some Epoartist (x chock competitor) which work fine and are pretty easy to put on and remove. 

Both the above have improved trailer stability but the biggest improvement was replacing the 2500 lb OEM stabilizer jacks with 7500 lb jacks.


----------

